# Hypocrite



## Budgiebabymomma (Jul 19, 2018)

So, I have always sworn I would NEVER support a pet store but I had a moment of weakness yesterday. One little guy kept coming up to the glass and was so curious and friendly. He was already an adult so I asked the manager his age. Apparently they arrive at the store when they are approximately 3 months old and the store had had him for 6 months. It broke my heart that he had probably never seen sunlight and had been forced to live in such over-crowded conditions for so long. He is very sweet (although understandably still a bit in shock), and appears to be in good health.

I know that by “saving” him, I am actually dooming many others, and I am pretty angry with myself for my act of selfishness. Should I return him so that I can reclaim my morals, or allow myself keep him despite being fully aware of the practices that were probably used to raise him? Thoughts please.


----------



## init4fun (Aug 30, 2018)

Budgiebabymomma said:


> So, I have always sworn I would NEVER support a pet store but I had a moment of weakness yesterday. One little guy kept coming up to the glass and was so curious and friendly. He was already an adult so I asked the manager his age. Apparently they arrive at the store when they are approximately 3 months old and the store had had him for 6 months. It broke my heart that he had probably never seen sunlight and had been forced to live in such over-crowded conditions for so long. He is very sweet (although understandably still a bit in shock), and appears to be in good health.
> 
> I know that by "saving" him, I am actually dooming many others, and I am pretty angry with myself for my act of selfishness. Should I return him so that I can reclaim my morals, or allow myself keep him despite being fully aware of the practices that were probably used to raise him? Thoughts please.


 One man's opinion ;

The time for restraint was , of course , before you bought him . Now , that you have bought him , it has to be all about him . How do you think he's gonna fare if you bring him back to the Hellhole you rescued him from ? Keep him , love him , and stay away from the pet store bird display in the future , a lesson well learned ...


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I agree with the previous post, keep him and give him the best life you can. Many of us have done the same thing you did, and I am pretty sure that the birds I have gotten from a shelter were probably originally purchased from a big box store. They all deserve to be loved and cared for, I just wish that no store was allowed to sell live animals at all.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*At this point you need to keep him and give him the best life possible. 
To "atone" you can a solemn vow not to purchase additional birds from big box stores in the future. :hug:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree, now that you have him, give him the best life you can :hug: We hope to meet him soon! 

And stay out of big box pet stores! :nono:


----------



## jcorbi82 (Sep 4, 2018)

init4fun said:


> Budgiebabymomma said:
> 
> 
> > So, I have always sworn I would NEVER support a pet store but I had a moment of weakness yesterday. One little guy kept coming up to the glass and was so curious and friendly. He was already an adult so I asked the manager his age. Apparently they arrive at the store when they are approximately 3 months old and the store had had him for 6 months. It broke my heart that he had probably never seen sunlight and had been forced to live in such over-crowded conditions for so long. He is very sweet (although understandably still a bit in shock), and appears to be in good health.
> ...


Post up pictures if you can! Sounds like a cutie!


----------

